# Moving to USA



## ranjithcd (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi All,

I am working as a Registered Nurse (RN) in United Kingdom for the last four years . I am not a UK citizen. Just I wanted to know that can I get a job in USA as a Registered Nurse. Also I wanted to know that to work as a Registered Nurse in USA shall I require to appear any RN exam in USA. I mean CGFNS AND RN)

Regards


Ranjith


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

ranjithcd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am working as a Registered Nurse (RN) in United Kingdom for the last four years . I am not a UK citizen. Just I wanted to know that can I get a job in USA as a Registered Nurse. Also I wanted to know that to work as a Registered Nurse in USA shall I require to appear any RN exam in USA. I mean CGFNS AND RN)
> 
> ...


You would need the US exams ...
a job is easy to get ... the visa is not ...

The schedule A nurse visa finished in 2006 and has never been available since


----------

